# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  BOB's and a family

## Nittany Lion

I see lots of posts about BOBs.  If I have to BO with my family should I have one prepared for each of them. My impression of a BOB is to grab it and go, but grabbing stuff for a family of 5 will take time, and a BOB outfitted for each will get a little more expensive than I have to spend.  I've thought about some Bug out Boxes (large plastic totes) one food/water one shelter/bedding/clothes  and one for tools/ammo/hardware.  Any suggestions?

----------


## Rick

That depends. What is the purpose of your BOB? You might take a look at this thread to gain an understand of what kind of folks are on here. 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=7385

The first thing you need to do is determine where you are going to go and why you are leaving. That will go a long way in dictating what needs to be in your BOB. 

Totes can work just fine. Use what you have and build up from there. You'll need to accommodate everyone in the family. That doesn't mean that everyone has to be packing a 70 pound pack but a BOB should be pretty comprehensive. All the basics for everyone like clothes, medications and any specialty medical equipment that might be required. But you certainly want to cover the following core categories. 

1. Individual needs
2. Specialty needs (baby, child, disability)
3. Money and Documentation
4. Sanitation
5. Food and Water
6. Tools
7. Communication
8. Vehicles
9. First Aid
10. Animals and Pets

----------


## SARKY

first, how old are the 3 kids? Most of the survival gear should be with you and the wife. The kids can carry a change of clothes, dehydrated food and their favorite toy. all this depending on how old /big they are.

----------


## finallyME

I have 5 kids.  My two oldest carry all their stuff.  Two more can carry small packs with some of their stuff.  My wife and I carry our stuff and the rest, plus the baby.  We also have a car kit that we can use to supplement our packs when traveling by car.

----------


## Rick

Don't let him fool you. The kids are ankle chained together and dragging his pack.

----------


## AirborneEagles

Seriously in that situation with children, I would have both options open and prepare for the alternative of being on foot if you end up there. A vehicle break down, the roads are out, the most common problems seem to happen when there is also a disaster and you want to get out of the area into a safe zone or to another home/shelter.

What I would do is this: (Just ideas and you can improve on them...anyone can)

I would have a BOB for the wife and me. The children if they so wish can carry small light bags (change of clothes in them). 

I would have a larger ruck sack in the vehicle with the most essentials. 
I would also throw in there some army blankets and sleeping bags for each of the family. (Since it is the vehicle, there is room in the trunk.)

Now, be ready to ditch the vehicle and all that is in it if you still have a way to go. Being on foot you want to be as light as possible with only your BOB's.
Especially in bad weather.

Along with the BOB for the adults, have some nice comfortable web belts or belts you use daily to fit canteens, knives, and other items on to. Even your pistol. (.22 caliber is easy to conceal as well, also carry a lot of ammo with it.) 

I would carry in my BOB:
Fire Starters (flint starters, waterproof matches, etc.)
Dried bag of food, assorted nuts, fruits, etc. (1 pound expecting to ration if needed till other food was found from Nature.)
A few Organic power bars (you need energy to keep the family fed and keep a sound mind.) 
Canteen water filter. Those hiking water filters are a must with a baby.
Chew can with fishing line, sinkers and hooks.
Small bag of chia seed. (High energy for the family when you have to keep going to find a safe place to rest.) Refill a small leather bag around your neck so it easy to get to while walking.
LED flashlights (LED small Mags with extra batteries.)
Bag of dried powder milk (to help split the weight with the wife since she will have another larger bag of powdered milk to feed the baby until other sources of food were found).
Garbage bags (construction size, one for each of the family members to keep them dry and a few more to build a shelter roof with or carry an extra tarp 10x8 rolled up as well.)
Solar blankets (one for each member of the family to be used as sleeping bags inside the garbage bags, it will keep everyone warm even when wet)
Candles (medium size, just a few or as many as you can fit)
Water filter tablets and water filter bags.
2 extra knives. 
Small food chopper or grinder (food chopper 4 inch sized works) to grind up food for the baby and add in water to be put into bottle.
Med kit.
Parachute cord. (as long as you think you will need)
2 Boxes of extra 22 shells. (If you have the room, carry a block of 500 rounds if you can handle the extra weight.) Varies with each person.
Book on wilderness survival. And a book on edible plants with pictures in your area. 
And anything else you want to throw in there for essentials.

In the wife's BOB I would have:
Washable diapers. These can be reused over and over again. 10 rolled up.
Plastic glad bags. (Not in the box) Empty used diaper on the ground and place into glad bag to be cleaned and used later. No leaky, can be put into BOB again.
Small blanket to change the babies diaper on. Small baby blanket.
Small bottle of liquid biodegradable soap (since it will also be used to clean the diapers with.)
Bag of powdered milk. 
2 baby bottles that are extremely durable and well made. Extra nipples.
Sanitary cleaning cloths for cleaning hands without water. (Or liquid sanitary cleaner).
2 sets of baby clothes. 
Med kit. (small, but everything used daily including needles and thread)
A thick cotton sheet (new) rolled up for her woman needs, can be cut into small pieces and used as pads. (Men, yes we have to think of the women.)

If the wife is small and can't carry the weight, then move some items to your pack. 

On top of the packs I would have a light rain coat and a long sleeved shirt rolled up, even a coat if its not too heavy and keep the person warm or dry.

If one child can carry just a tad more, then switch some things to their packs. If not, then the load should be on the man and the others should be within a weight limit they can carry without making them tired every few feet.

The rest comes from nature and your knowledge.

This doesn't include every single thing, but its a round table to work with and some ideas that may help. Or you may have it already planned out and thought of this already.

Added extras: If you have them or want to add these.
Small leather bag around neck to put chia seed into or other high energy seeds. 
Extra .22 caliber pistol in boot. (2 guns are better than one, your wife can shoot too). Wild animals, defense from looters, shooting animals to eat, etc.
Extra magazine pouches on web belt.
Extra canteens (empty or filled, your choice.) Empty is great since it doesn't drag you down, but know where there are water sources ahead on the trail.
Also the kids section in the walmart (wallyworld) has small binoculars that work great for only 9 bucks if you want to have some eyes around your neck to look for any dangers up ahead.

I am sure many will offer up many other ideas to mix and match with to fit your needs.

----------


## your_comforting_company

How far do you have to move to the BOL? A family of 5 says to me 5 mules. Every person does not need a fire kit, nor will every person need their own tent. What you need, my friend, is a set of BOB's. One for food, one for shelter, one to carry tools... Everyone will be responsible for their piece of the set, and each one should know how to use the items in the other bags of the set.. like making fire, or pitching the tent. At least that's how we're set up.. I'll carry water, tools, books, fire.. Wife carries other heavy stuff, while the kids will pack the tents and sleeping bags. They just dont' make a bag big enough for 5 sleeping bags, so you gotta get one bag that has the bare essentials, and build off that.

----------


## finallyME

> Don't let him fool you. The kids are ankle chained together and dragging his pack.


Actually I use a dog harness on each one.  More efficient that way.

----------


## crashdive123

> Actually I use a dog harness on each one.  More efficient that way.


Easier to pull the sled that way isn't it?

----------


## rwc1969

> I see lots of posts about BOBs. If I have to BO with my family should I have one prepared for each of them.... Any suggestions?


The only suggestion I can give is to pack it all up and bug out. Then, you'll quickly realize what is or isn't needed.

----------


## GatorDude

I definitely think that kids should have bug-out bags with age appropriate materials for them.  A bugout bag could contain little necessities and entertainments to keep kids occupied on a long car ride.  But, if a kid is a cub scout, his bug out bag could be filled with lots of useful stuff that would complement his scouting activities.  There are lots of stories about kids getting lost on hikes, etc., and if SHTF involves violence something could happen to you.  A BOB for the kids could keep them alive.  That being said, you can get inexpensive backpacks for about $8 at Big Lots.

----------


## Trabitha

> I see lots of posts about BOBs.  If I have to BO with my family should I have one prepared for each of them. My impression of a BOB is to grab it and go, but grabbing stuff for a family of 5 will take time, and a BOB outfitted for each will get a little more expensive than I have to spend.  I've thought about some Bug out Boxes (large plastic totes) one food/water one shelter/bedding/clothes  and one for tools/ammo/hardware.  Any suggestions?


I've opted for these in case of immediate need.  Each person in the family gets one: http://www.lifesecure.com/secureGo.asp
We got the grab and go 3 day bag to keep with us at all times.  The only thing that worries me about them is that there is water, and don't like the idea of leaving them in the car to freeze.  I keep them next to the door with our keys and we each grab our bag before we get in the car.  


Because we hike and backpack, we ALWAYS have our basic packs packed with 1 pair of clothing socks and under cloths...and other survival tools our beds and sleeping bags and individual water purification bottles.  As for a "get out of dodge situation we keep ONE plastic bin, in an easy access location.  This single bin holds more comforts and some of the larger necessities.  
our tent and 3 tarps
more rope
our family sized water purification system (we use burkey)
Cooking essentials
MRE's and other foods
and other things we deem necessary in having if we should leave our home with our child. 

I don't think it's necessary to have a big bin for everything...well...because 
it takes up a lot of space both in the house and your car.  One bin and my 3 packs will fit in our car perfectly, leaving room for extras like food and more blankets. (I'm a cold freak...can't stand the cold!)

It's not that hard to be prepared...while not changing the way your normally do things.  :Wink:

----------


## hunter63

> The only suggestion I can give is to pack it all up and bug out. Then, you'll quickly realize what is or isn't needed.


That, my friend, is probably the best advice anyone can offer or receive.

DW and I have done several BOD (bug out drills),and it really seems to tell the tale, of what needed and what's not, and what you forgot.........seasonally.

----------

